# Anyone have France (landing beach) field hospital info?



## field hospital (Nov 28, 2008)

I own a property that was used as a field hospital near Carentan, France.

Do you have any photographs, info or are you able to put me in touch with any others that may have photos/info or relatives who may have been looked after at our property. If so we would love to hear from you.

Local history tells us our property was used as a field hospital after the landings at Utah, Omaha beaches.

Any info may be of help. Regards.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 28, 2008)

This isn't an in-depth thesis on field hospitals or anything, but you might check out the 42nd Field Hospital. In what little I've been able to dig up, this is the only one so far that's been specifically mentioned (most just say "sent to a field hospital near the beach", or "shipped back to ____ Field Hospital in England"). These websites might give you a good starting point, too:

42d Field Hospital

42nd Field Hospital - History

42nd Army Field Hospital WWII Living History Association

At the very least, somebody at the end of their E-mail list should be able to give you specific locations of their units, or the names/websites of sister units in the area.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2008)

Well done, R.A.! Not the sort of stuff that would usually be researched, so an even better job mate!


----------



## field hospital (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for info. The 42nd and 101 came along this way. I have scoured the internet, can find a fair bit of info but nothing relating to my property. I'm told quite a few field hospitals were set up and documenting them obviously not high priority.

We have a few names and dates scratched into the walls of the outbuildings, constantly dig up bullet casings, medical bottles etc.

Would really like to find a picture that shows our building alongside, so far, none have.

Regards and thanks to all for any pointers.


----------

